# Just Joined From Buffalo, NY



## bearmoe (Feb 17, 2008)

We're not just wings and beef on weck up here.  I built my own smoker with two 55gal drums.  They sit one above the other with two smokestacks in between.  The bottom drum holds the burning hickory, and the top drum contains the meat.  I built it in 2001, and I've smoked briskets, racks of ribs, chicken, sausage, and turkeys.  Pulled pork is awesome on it and smoked wings are worth the effort as long as a main piece is also being prepared.  I'm thinking of acquiring a concession trailer in the future.  The smoking season is a bit seasonal up here, but I don't think that I'd miss more than 3 months a year.  Glad to be a member.
Bearmoe


----------



## fishawn (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome!.....I would (and several others probably) would love to see pictures of that smoker, Sounds cool. If you have not, smoke a FATTY,
you won't regret it.


----------



## kookie (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the smf....... Great site here and great people here too.... Would love to see some pics of your smoker...........


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 17, 2008)

WElcome to SMF! Glad to have you.


----------



## bearmoe (Feb 17, 2008)

I think I've attached some images of pork, pork ribs, sausage, and a full photo of the smoker.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing I could see as far as pics go? I think there
are some "lessons" for posting pics here online?..
Somebody with computer skills help me here. We look
forward to hearing & seeing from you!


----------



## fred420 (Feb 17, 2008)

welcome to the site...also from buffalo area-west seneca......


----------



## richtee (Feb 17, 2008)

Man  missed this too...gettin' old I guess.

Welcome to SMF Bear! I have seen that type smoker a few times... seems quite efficient. You burn all wood? If so, what do ya preburn in..or ya just get  a nice bed going, add the meat and toss a chunk in now and then?


----------



## gramason (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## bearmoe (Feb 17, 2008)

I think they're attached now.  I exceeded the file size the first time.


----------



## bearmoe (Feb 17, 2008)

I get a bed of coals going and add as I go.  I have a friend with country property about an hour away, he supplies me with hickory.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 17, 2008)

Bearmoe welcome to smf and may all your smokin adventures goo smoooooooth!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, sounds like you've ot the bug biting you. You'll enjoy interacting with the friendly folks who love to share smokes and Q Views.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  Lots of friendly folks here with great tips,tricks,mods, and recipes!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## bearmoe (Mar 8, 2008)

Fred,
Good to hear I'm not the only WNYer here.  I'm working at Delphi in Lockport.  What kind of rig are you using?


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats quite the smoker you've got!  And those be some fine lookin vittles you fixed too!  You are lucky, all the free wood you wan't, that don't happen round here often.  Good luck on the lunch wagon, let us know if it works out for ya!


----------



## grande (Mar 8, 2008)

Bearmoe, Welcome to the site. I'm from the Buffalo area as well. (Lancaster) The cold does make smoking a little more challenging, but I'm planning to smoke 15# of pork ribs tomorrow.


----------



## bbqpitstop (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome to smf, bear,...........make sure you put a pin in our sticky pushpin map so there's more of us western new yorkers showing pride.

If you want a taste of working some barbecue concessions you're more than welcome to come and work with me, and be sure and come down and visit the newly renovated restaurant we opened in Angola.

This forum is by far the most active, animated and informational forum around, you'll enjoy it.

Hope to "meat" you sometime.

shelly hunt
desperados barbecue & catering co
www.desperadosbarbecue.com


----------



## smokinit (Mar 9, 2008)

NY Rules good to have ya I lived in Rochester area for years.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Buffalo


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Bear. Your smoker is cool (except when your cooking on it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ). Anyway, welcome.


----------



## nosnam (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello, fellow WNYer! I'm from Silver Creek; just a bit southwest of you.


----------



## bearmoe (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcom aboard.  I'm in Amherst.  Been at the smokecraft long?


----------



## nosnam (Apr 11, 2008)

Nope, just started four days ago! Already smoked a fatty, two Cornish hens, baby back ribs, and a salmon fillet though.


----------



## smokinit (Apr 11, 2008)

Welcome I used to live in the Rochester area for my younger years. NY rules except for our crapy taxes,govenuer, high fule prices,cost of living and why did I say NY rules


----------



## nosnam (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, NY has it's downsides, but we have... uh... hmm... I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## smokinit (Apr 11, 2008)

Ya thats what I said!


----------



## smokindutchman (Apr 12, 2008)

well bearmore i just finished making the same rig an would realy like to learn some of fires. And how you start-up an how much it takes to get started an how you mantain your temp. Boy i'am glad i read your entry . thanks guy. smoking dutchman


----------



## bearmoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Dutch,
I built mine eight years ago, so I have some experience.  I like to start my fires one to two hours before I put the food on.  Open all dampers, the firebox door, and the lid for starting.  I start 'em just like a fireplace or wood stove; paper, twigs, sticks, scrp lumber etc.  This makes a nice bed of coals.  I like to put two 20" long, 4" dia hickory logs on at this point.  They usually burn slow and steady and maintain pretty even temperature.  Look for a nice blue flame just licking the logs.  I will crack the door to control airflow, and I try to check on it at least every half hour.  It took me some practice to get a feel for it.  I will open the lower damper on the left and the damper on the right stack while keeping the other two mostly closed while cooking.  This makes heat and smoke travel left to right across the cooking chamber.  I reccomend a disposable foil turkey roasting pan under your food, I had some grease fire early on.  Apply some fireplace cement arond the flanges between the drums to keep grease from leaking out.  It did on mine and it looks crappy.   The cement didn't take on mine (too many uses before application).  If your is new maybe you can prevent this.  I never new anyone that had one besides me, let me know if you have any more questions.  Good Smoking...


----------



## williamzanzinger (Apr 15, 2008)

I spent 10 years in buffalo before I came down here to FL. and I got to say hands down Buffalo is still my favorite town. Its got tons of History and a small town feel wrapped up in a pretty reliable public transportation system. Problem up there is polotics and crappy school systems or Id be right there right now.
   Buffalo does have a fighting culinary spirit and some of the best sausage in these here states. There pizza grows on you(being born and breed on brooklyn pizza myself).
   On the fifty million colleges in buffalo help to keep the spirit young. Great Town.


----------



## bearmoe (Apr 15, 2008)

Bill,

I enroll my kids in catholic schools which are much better.  I agree with you on the politics, our former governor led by example.  I am, however, rather fond of the pizza.  I have about 8 different pizza places near my house and each one is different and quite good.  I don't think I've had Brooklyn style exept from Dominoes, and I don't know if that counts.  Can't beat Salen's or Wardynski.  Your welcome for wings.  I hope you tried Duff's wings while you were here...


----------

